# Pokemon TCG Club!



## Severus Snape (May 5, 2010)

There obviously has to be some TCG lovers here. This was created to chat about the Pokemon TCG, since there was no subforum for the TCG.

All you need to do the join is state a _single_ Pokemon card combination and you're in! Easy for most, right? So it must be a _different_ card combination than one already posted.

BIG BOSS:
ME

Members:
I Love May - Indigo


----------



## I Love May - Indigo (May 6, 2010)

I don't really play the TCG but I know Primeape and Chatot G (SV) is a great combination.


----------



## Severus Snape (May 6, 2010)

OK! Your in!


----------

